# Schaltung nachrüsten Early Rider Hellion 16



## marcolinho (9. August 2021)

Hallo,
ich überlege, an dem 16“ Hellion meines Sohnes eine Schaltung nachzurüsten.
Die hintere Nabe hat die selben Maße, wie bei dem 20“.
Kann ich die Schaltung vom 20“ wohl problemlos an das 16“ bauen?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## tjm_ (10. August 2021)

marcolinho schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich überlege, an dem 16“ Hellion meines Sohnes eine Schaltung nachzurüsten.
> Die hintere Nabe hat die selben Maße, wie bei dem 20“.
> Kann ich die Schaltung vom 20“ wohl problemlos an das 16“ bauen?
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


Was ist denn im 20" verbaut?

Probleme, die ich erwarten würde: das 16" wird kein Schaltauge haben, die Spannrolle des Schaltwerks dürfte am Boden kratzen und du hast keine Zuganschläge (gut, das lässt sich einfach mit Kabelbindern umgehen). Und höchstwahrscheinlich müsstest du sogar umspeichen.

Das mit der Hinterbauweite wundert mich, bist du da ganz sicher? Schaltung ist normal 135mm, das wäre für ein 16" schon sehr breit.

t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcolinho (10. August 2021)

Hallo,
am 20“ ist eine Sunrace 10-fach Kasette und ein Shimano Zee SS Schaltwerk verbaut.
Schalttage ist am 16“ vorhanden, sogar Bohrungen, um den Zug im Rahmen zu verlegen.
Es ist eine 12x142mm steckachse an der Hinterachse verbaut.
Und ja, es ist sehr breit Reifen sind 16 x 2,25.
Es müssen ja auch keine 10 Gänge sein, aber würde gern das bergauf fahren etwas erleichtern.


----------



## gerison (24. Februar 2022)

Hallo!
Ich setze mich auch grad mit dem Thema auseinander. Habt ihr rausgefunden, welche Kasette auf die Nabe passt. Braucht man einen Freilaufkörper. Das wäre interessant zu wissen. 

Danke.


----------



## marcolinho (24. Februar 2022)

Hi,
ich habe die einzelnen Komponenten die am 20 Zoll verbaut sind genommen.
SunRace MX0 10-fach Kassette 11-36
KMC X10 10-fach Kette 114 Glieder (gekürzt, auf 84)
Shimano ZEE Schaltwerk Shadow Plus RD-M640-SS 11 - 36 Zähne
Shimano ZEE Schaltgriff SL-M640

Einfach anbauen und fertig.
Brauchst keinen anderen Freilauf oder andere Komponenten.

Sauber schalten kann man leider jedoch nur 9 Gänge, da aufgrund der kurzen Kettenstrebe der Schräglauf schon sehr extrem ist.


----------



## gerison (24. Februar 2022)

OK. Danke. Das hilft.


----------



## MarkusL (24. Februar 2022)

Steht das Schaltwerk dann nicht fast am Boden auf?


----------



## gerison (24. Februar 2022)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Steht das Schaltwerk dann nicht fast am Boden auf?


Kurzer bzw mittlerer Käfig wird wohl reichen.


----------



## gerison (25. Februar 2022)

marcolinho schrieb:


> Sauber schalten kann man leider jedoch nur 9 Gänge, da aufgrund der kurzen Kettenstrebe der Schräglauf schon sehr extrem ist.


Der Tech Support von erarly rider hat mir als Empfehlung für's 16er eben genau Dein Setup angegeben. 
Wenn Du von nur 9 schaltbaren Gängen sprichtst, wird  es wohl der kleinste Gang sein, der nicht funktioniert, richtig? Hast Du dann die Bewegung des Schaltwerkes mit den Limiter Schrauben hin zum größten Ritzel beschränkt? Oder hast du's einfach gelassen?


----------



## marcolinho (25. Februar 2022)

Ja, das größte Ritzel wird nicht genutzt, da dorthin der größte Versatz zum Kettenblatt ist.
Mit ein bisschen rumfummeln an den Schrauben bekommt man es ganz gut hin.
Als die Kette mal über das große Ritzel lief, hörte es sich schon gruselig an 😂
Ich kann am Wochenende mal ein paar Bilder machen und einstellen, Wetter wird gut, der Kurze will raus 😉


----------



## marcolinho (25. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten, mit 8- oder 9-fach, ich hatte mir damals halt schon alle 10-Komponenten geholt und montiert und dann beschlossen, dass es halt so am besten gelöst ist, einen Gang zu „opfern“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerison (25. Februar 2022)

marcolinho schrieb:


> Wetter wird gut, der Kurze will raus


Alles klar, verstehe ich. Danke für die Mühe. Bin schon gespannt, wie das aussieht.
Glaubst du, dass es besser wäre eine 34er Kasette zu nehmen?Am Schräglauf wird das wohl nix ändern.


----------



## gerison (25. Februar 2022)

Ich hab mir jetzt die Enfaltung mit einer 28er Kasette (für kurzen Käfig) angesehen. Die kleinste Übersetzung mit einem 16" Rad hat eine geringere Entfaltung als mein eigenes Bike. Ich glaube einen kleineren Gang braucht man echt nimmer. Weniger als 30cm Entfaltung / Kurbelumdrehung wird dann wohl schon vom Gleichgewicht schwierig. 







@marcolinho : Wie sieht das bei Dir in Praxis mit dem 34er Ritzel aus?


----------



## marcolinho (25. Februar 2022)

Wenn man nach der Entfaltung geht, darf man meiner Meinung nach die kurze Kurbellänge nicht außer Acht lassen, aber
im niedrigsten möglichen Gang kommt man wirklich kaum vorwärts, dafür aber auch schon richtige Steigungen hoch.
Es ist sicherlich abhängig davon, wo ihr wohnt und fahrt.
Wir wohnen im Ruhrgebiet und hier ist es schon mitunter hügelig und für die kleinen ist es schon eine Erleichterung bergauf.
Grundsätzlich habe ich das mit der Schaltung gemacht, weil mein Sohn keine Ruhe gab und es unbedingt wollte und ich halt Spaß dran hatte , sie zu bauen. Über Sinn und Unsinn für einen 4-jährigen lässt sich bestimmt streiten, aber, für meinen Sohn gesprochen, kam er von Anfang an nach einigen Übungsrunden im flachen wirklich prima klar.
Auf bekannten Strecken wählt er mittlerweile selbst die richtigen Gänge, auf unbekannteren oder neuen helfe ich ihm nach Möglichkeit rechtzeitig mit Ansagen. Wir haben einen Schalthebel ohne Ganganzeige, er macht es also rein nach Gefühl.
Die Kraft im Daumen reicht meist nur zum schalten einzelner Gänge, auch wenn der Hebel Rapidfire Plus hat und drei Gänge auf einmal schalten kann.


----------



## gerison (27. Februar 2022)

@marcolinho  Das kleinste Ritzel geht ohne Probleme?

Ich bin grad am Überlegen ob ich eine 11-32 Kassette mitt einzelnen Ritzel nehme und dann das größte und das kleinste weggebe und mit Spacer ersetze. Dann hätte ich eine 12-28 Kassette. 
Die Frage ist jetzt: kann ich dann schon das kurze Zee Schaltwerk nehmen, oder brauche ich trotzdem das längere?


----------



## gerison (1. März 2022)

Ich habe jetzt aber noch etwas recherchiert und folgende Kombi von Microshift gefunden:

Mit ausreichend Spacer sollte das auf den 11-Fach Freilaufkörper gehen. 

Bei Mircroshift kostet die gesamte Schaltung weniger als eine Kassette für die Zee Kombi. Einen Nachteil den ich sehe ist, dass der Außenzug hier zum Schaltwerk hin ein ziemliches Lasso bilden wird, während bei der Zee der Außenzug gerade nach vorne weggeht.
Kennt wer diese Schaltung? Und wie leichtgäng ist die? Gegenüber der Shimano Turney hat die Microshift auch einen Daumentrigger, so wie das aussieht. 

Wär nett, wenn hier jemand noch seine Erfahrung einbringen könnte. 


SRAM PowerGlide 730-Kassette 7-fach - 12-32 Zähne
microSHIFT MTB RD-M21SS Schaltwerk - 1x6/7-fach - super short
microSHIFT MTB TS39-7 Thumb Tap Schalthebel - 3x7-fach - Paar


----------



## Binem (1. März 2022)

ich habe noch eine neue 7 fach Kasette Shimano rumliegen die nicht mehr gebraucht wird..hilft jetzt nicht wirklich... melde dich wenn Interesse besteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerison (4. März 2022)

@Binem Danke, ich habe mich leider noch nicht entschieden. Leider gibt es keine klaren Infos, was jetzt wie funktioniert und welchen (finanziellen) Aufwand man tatsächlich betreiben muss.

Eigentlich tendiere ich zur Microshift Lösung, weil wirtschafltich für die Nutzungszeit wohl unbestritten die beste. Wenn meine Kids mit ihren 14er Wurzelwegerl bergab fahren, rüttelt es teilweise recht ordentlich; so viel Luft kann man aus den Reifen gar nicht rauslassen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass hier das microshift Schaltwerk Probleme bekommt und die Kette springt. Irgendwo muss ja der Unterschied zum Zee Schaltwerk liegen und die Kids sollen sich nicht mit Schaltproblemen herumschlagen sondern vielmehr ein leichtgängiges System haben - reicht eh schon das bloße rauf und runter Schalten. Die Microshift Kombi wäre sogar leichter wie die Zee....

Wie auch immer. Ich werde berichten, wie's ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (4. März 2022)

Also das Microshift sieht echt schrottig aus. Wir schreiben hier von etwas, das unter dem Preis von einem Shimano Tourney liegt.

Ich denke mit neuen und alten Parts wärst du besser dran. Zum Beispiel Acera 8-fach Shifter, Sunrace Kassette und ein altes XT 9-fach Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig (mal bei den Youngtimer Freunden nachfragen) Das schaltet mit Sicherheit besser als dieses Stück Plastik und Eisen. Alternativen sind natürlich kurze Rennradschaltwerke,  (Sora, Tiagra) die bis 28 Zähne schalten.
Das Shimano Claris kostet bei einem bekannten Traditionsinternethandel aus Bocholt nur 18 Euro, sieht viel besser aus als Microshift und dürfte erheblich besser funktionieren. (Schaltet sogar bis 32 Zähne)


----------



## fntms (6. Juni 2022)

gerison schrieb:


> @Binem Danke, ich habe mich leider noch nicht entschieden. Leider gibt es keine klaren Infos, was jetzt wie funktioniert und welchen (finanziellen) Aufwand man tatsächlich betreiben muss.
> 
> Eigentlich tendiere ich zur Microshift Lösung, weil wirtschafltich für die Nutzungszeit wohl unbestritten die beste. Wenn meine Kids mit ihren 14er Wurzelwegerl bergab fahren, rüttelt es teilweise recht ordentlich; so viel Luft kann man aus den Reifen gar nicht rauslassen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass hier das microshift Schaltwerk Probleme bekommt und die Kette springt. Irgendwo muss ja der Unterschied zum Zee Schaltwerk liegen und die Kids sollen sich nicht mit Schaltproblemen herumschlagen sondern vielmehr ein leichtgängiges System haben - reicht eh schon das bloße rauf und runter Schalten. Die Microshift Kombi wäre sogar leichter wie die Zee....
> 
> Wie auch immer. Ich werde berichten, wie's ausgegangen ist.


Bist du mit der Microshift eigentlich weitergekommen? Ich habe in einer Review auf der Early Rider Produktseite gelesen, dass es wohl nicht kompatibel war. Leider war die Info ohne weitere Details


----------



## gerison (7. Juni 2022)

@fntms Servus. Ich habe mir Die Zee-Lösung geholt, aber noch nicht verbaut. Ich kann Dir deshalb noch nicht sagen, wie es tatsächlich funktioniert. Ich werde die Schaltung wohl auch erst im August verbauen. Zur Zeit brauchen wir noch nicht mehr Gänge.

Ich werde jedenfalls berichten, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## danielg40 (14. Juni 2022)

Hi,
Und gibts hier Die beste Lösung fürs 16er Hellion.
Möchte meinem auch schon mal die nächste Stufe zu seinem 14 Seeker aufbauen. 
Das seeker wird er zwar noch ein Jahr fahren, ist erst bissel über 3 und 100cm. Aber lieber hab ichs wieder zu früh stehen.

Dachte da jetzt an das Hellion 16 und eben Umbau mit Schaltung. 

Denke das 20er ist das ein Schritt zu Groß. 

Grüße


----------



## gerison (14. Juni 2022)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Und gibts hier Die beste Lösung fürs 16er Hellion.


Das werde ich Dir nicht berichten können. 
Ich werde aber Ende September berichten können, ob die ZEE-Combo mit 10-Fach Kassette funktioniert.

Bei der ätleren kommt die Schaltung wohl Mitte August rauf. Beim Kleinen weiß ich noch nicht,; der ist erst drei.

Wie gesagt, bericht kommt. Geduld.


----------



## michael.schanki (20. Juni 2022)

Also ich hab jetzt an das 16er Helion meines Sohnes ein Zee SSW Schaltwerk geschraubt und es funktioniert wunderbar.
Die Kette läuft auf dem größten Ritzel zwar wirklich extrem schräg, aber geht!

Gruss
Micha


----------



## fntms (20. Juni 2022)

Habt ihr mal das Gewicht vor und nach der Schaltung genommen? Mich würde das Mehrgewicht bei einer 10-Fach Gruppe interessieren. Bei der 4,5 Jährigen mit 16kg Körpergewicht finde ich ehrlich gesagt das Gewicht des Hellion ohne Schaltung schon fast grenzwertig. Würde mittlerweile sogar eher das Seeker X für den Anfang empfehlen


----------



## gerison (21. Juni 2022)

@michael.schanki Hast Du eine 10-Fach Kasette mit Spacer genommen und auch überlegt, ob Du das eine oder andere Ritzel weglässt, damit die Kette am größten nicht so extrem läuft.

@fntms Für Fragen zu Kinderbikes und Gewicht und welches Early Rider jetzt das passendere ist, dafür ist das hier nicht der richtige Thread. Da gibt es bessere im Forum. Ich glaube aber es sind ca. + 800g. Die Gänge machen das Mehrgewicht wieder weg.


----------



## michael.schanki (21. Juni 2022)

Ich hab ne CS-HG500 dran gepackt. 
Läuft wunderbar.
Der Schräglauf sieht zwar krank aus, funktioniert aber. Und soviel Bums in den Beinen hat der Kleine auch nicht, dass da was passiert ;-)
Das Gewichtsthema seh ich nicht ganz so kritisch. In Relation zum Körpergewicht ist so ein Kinderbike eh nicht vergleichbar mit nem Erwachsenen. Dafür kommt der Bub jetzt die Berge rauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (24. Juli 2022)

Für ca. 50€ Gesamtkosten habe ich das Paket von Microshift verbaut:

Shimano CN-HG40 6/7/8-fach Kette
microSHIFT MTB Schaltwerk SuperShort Cage 1x6/7 speed
Microshift MTB Twist Schalthebel Rechts Shimano 7-fach schwarz
Microshift MTB Kassette 7-fach 12-28Z Nickel silber
Das Resultat ist mäßig zufriedenstellend: die Kassette passt mit den beiliegenden Spacern nicht auf den Freilauf. Wenn man einen großen Spacer vom Singlespeed-Kit nimmt und das kleinste Ritzel weg lässt, kann man sie zumindest verbauen und nur 6 Gänge schalten.
Der Shifter ist eher schwergängig für Kinder. Das liegt vermutlich auch an der Zugführung der Kabel, die unvorteilhafte Schlaufen macht.


----------



## gerison (11. August 2022)

gelöscht


----------



## gerison (12. August 2022)

So kurzer Einbaubericht:
10-Fach 11-28T mit 1 Spacer hat perfekt auf den 11-Fach Freilauf gepasst.
Das kurze Zee (Schaltwerk- DH Version) war einfach zu montieren;
der Einzug des Jagwire-Baudens mit Liner ebenso.
Beim Zee Schaltwerk läuft der Zug ohne "Auge" gerade nach vorn weg.
Der Zug tritt beim Oberrohr rechts aus und macht ein etwas blöde Schleife notwendig, weil der Hebel auch rechts ist. Fuktioniert aber.

Bei den kleinsten Gängen ist der Kettenschräglauf ordentlich. Man hört es nicht nur, man spürt auch den Reibungswiderstand.

Kann gut sein, dass ich auf das 11 T Ritzel verzichte und die gesamte Kassette nach außen rücke.
Edit:
Ich werde für den Anfang mal das Schaltwerk mit den Stellscharauben beim 25T Ritzel begrenzen. Vielleicht brauch ich das 28T gar nicht.

Ich habe lange mit dem Umbau gezögert, weil das Hellion mit dem 16er Ritzel wirklich gut funktioniert und das Bike für die Kids so simpel zu fahren ist.

Mal schauen, wie es die Kids annehmen. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## gerison (13. August 2022)




----------



## gerison (13. August 2022)

So erster Fahrbericht: Drauf gesetzt, losgefahren, geschaltet. Pflichtenheft erfüllt.


----------



## fntms (14. August 2022)

gerison schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1533054


Sieht wesentlich besser aus als bei der MicroShift.


----------



## fntms (9. September 2022)

Da das Kind mit dem Microshift-Gripshift aufgrund der für Kinder sehr hohen Bedienkraft nicht schalten konnte, bin ich nun auch dem Rat von EarlyRider mit dem Zee-Setup gefolgt und habe dieses gestern verbaut. Für ca. 160€ Gesamtkosten habe ich nun folgendes Setup bei Rose Bikes erworben:

Shimano Zee SS FR Schaltwerk
Zee Schalthebel
SRAM XG1050 11-36 Kassette
KMC X10 10-Fach Kette

Kurzer Zwischenstand von unserer Seite aus.
Das Ergebnis ist leider im Verhältnis Kinder-Ergonomie, 16" Tauglichkeit und Preis ebenfalls nicht zufriedenstellend: der Schalthebel-Weg ist für ein 4 3/4 jähriges Kind sehr weit und es lassen sich nur 8 von 10 Gängen sauber und mit für Kinder unangemessenem Kraftaufwand schalten. Ich verstehe hier EarlyRider's Empfehlung zu diesem Setup nicht wirklich.
Möglicherweise lässt sich zumindest beim Kraftaufwand noch was am Schaltkabel optimieren – hier ist aktuell der Shimano Zug in einem SRAM Außenzug mit Kunststoff-Endkappen montiert. Dann wird die Bebienkraft verringert, ein sehr langer Hebelweg bliebe jedoch …

Vermutlich wäre ein Setup mit SRAM X5/X9 Short vorteilhafter: im Urlaub, beim Hellion 20" eines anderen Kindes, konnte die Kleine eine GX Schaltung absolut problemlos bedienen. Dort, wo beim Shimano Trigger der Leerweg des Hebels endet, hatte der SRAM Trigger schon den Gang geschaltet.


----------



## gerison (9. September 2022)

@fntms : Ich hab im Gegensatz zu Dir das Zee DH mit Jagwire Pro Zug und 11- 28 Kassette verbaut. Die Schaltung lässt sich gut schalten und ich habe von der Pilotin auch keine Beschwerden gehört; im Gegenteil habe ich sie im Wiegetritt schalten sehen.... Ich hab das ganze mal nach 3 Wochen gewartet und hatte den Eindruck, dass es dann auch bereits leichter ging, als wie zu beginn .
Die Notwendigkeit für ein größeres Ritzel als das 28er sehe ich nicht.

lg


----------



## marcolinho (9. September 2022)

Unser Sohn fährt mittlerweile seit einem Jahr mit der Zee und hatte von Anfang an keine Probleme.
Und er ist jetzt sicherlich kein Kraftprotz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (9. September 2022)

@gerison beim 28er Ritzel bin ich bei dir – die Kombination mit dem sehr kurzen Käfig und der vom Hersteller empfohlenen 36er Kassette empfinde ich als unvorteilhaft.

Den Jagwire Pro Zug müsste ich sogar auch noch wo haben und werde es damit mal probieren. Wir müssen das zugegebenermaßen noch im Feldeinsatz testen  Bei meinem Fazit bzgl. Kosten und Performance der Kombination bleibe ich jedoch.


----------



## fntms (9. September 2022)

Hier wäre für alle Interessierten noch eine weitere Alternative:


----------



## fntms (9. September 2022)

marcolinho schrieb:


> Unser Sohn fährt mittlerweile seit einem Jahr mit der Zee und hatte von Anfang an keine Probleme.
> Und er ist jetzt sicherlich kein Kraftprotz.


Das freut mich für euch  Klar kann das für manche besser funktionieren als für andere, aber bei Kindern bzw. darauf ausgerichteten Komponenten geht es aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Faktoren offenbar schneller auseinander als bei Erwachsenen.
Das sieht man ja oft zB schon beim Kopfumfang von Kindern: in der Kita gibt es manche, die haben einen fast schon größeren Helm als ich …  Wogegen unsere Pilotin eher schmaler, aber nicht kleiner ist.
Falls sich was an der bisherigen Einschätzung und Erfahrung ändert, berichte ich wieder


----------

